# Online photo contest - win a free canister filter



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Friend of mine is holding a contest online. He owns a pretty cool aquarium store in Washington. 

Enter your photo to win. The one that is picked will be the facebook cover image and you win a hydor 150 professinal canister filter! Pretty cool, right?

Click here! 
http://woobox.com/pc8oo4


----------

